# Our approach to difficult passages in Scripture



## sotzo (Aug 23, 2007)

When reading certain passages in Scripture, I struggle with believing them. Perhaps an example is a better way to explain...in Genesis 30, when Jacob deceives Laban, the former uses branches and water to cause hereditary changes in his flock. The way it is described is not by God miraculously intervening, but it seems to suggest Moses believed this was a natural way heredity occurs. But, we know that this is not how heredity works and that such a technique will not work to the ends Jacob obtained. 

Two questions (I admit the latter is much broader in scope):
1. What are we to make of this passage in terms of reconciling what the Bible appears to be saying about heredity in its normal course with what we know to be true about that normal course today?

2. Somtimes, those of other world religions will say, "that is just a paradox we cannot understand" when we criticize their "holy" books. For instance, none of us would have any problem saying the Book of Mormon contradicts itself when it says it is "another testament" of Jesus when the "former" testament said he would not appear again until the end. Is it fair of us to criticize them for paradoxes / difficult passages while at the same time we ask unbelievers to live with paradox in our worldview? (i.e., Holy Spirit, Jacob/Laban text, etc.)
In other words, when is paradox (or difficulties) in a worldview OK and when are they legit targets of criticism?


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Aug 23, 2007)

Regarding this passage, I happened to be studying it and reading different commentaries. It appears that Jacob was doing this out of his superstition, while Moses didn't critize Jacob directly in this passage, in the next chapter when Jacob recount how he got his sheep and goats, he didn't mentioned any of the "technique" he used, but solely credit God for his prosperity. So, I think the lesson learn from this passage is that God prosper Jacob, even when he was relying on his scheme. At the same time, God changed Jacob and made him know who is the one who can truly bless him.

I am not sure how to answer your two question though.


----------

